# Festplatten schlafen legen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Server ein Raid mit 2 Festplatten. Da diese jedoch nicht allzu häufig benutzt werden, möchte ich sie gerne abschalten, wenn längere Zeit darauf nicht zugegriffen wird.

Ich erhoffe mir eine Stromeinsparung von 2 Festplatten + 1 aus einem nicht Raid.

Macht das Sinn? Wie geht das?

G.R.

----------

## 69719

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap5

----------

## kernelOfTruth

also mit dem raid wäre ich vorsichtig, ob man beide gleichzeitig in den schlaf schicken kann ...

wenn es s-ata platten sind:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sdparm -C stop /dev/sd*

 

----------

## Max Steel

Könnte er bei RAID-Platten nicht versuchen das md-device schlafen zu schicken, welches diesen Befehl an die Platten weiterleitet?

ES könnte ja theoretisch sein das dadurch Synchronisations-Probleme entstehen können, oder so etwas...

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

ich habe das seit ca. einem halben Jahr erfolgreich in meinem Server laufen.

```
emerge hdparm
```

und dann editieren /etc/conf.d/hdparm. Meine sieht zZ. so aus:

```
# /etc/conf.d/hdparm: config file for /etc/init.d/hdparm

# You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using hdX_args,

# discX_args, cdromX_args and genericX_args, e.g.

#

# hda_args="-d1 -X66"

# disc1_args="-d1"

# cdrom0_args="-d1"

sda_args="-S240"

sdb_args="-S240"
```

Die Platten werden dann nach ca. 25 Minuten Leerlauf in den Schlaf geschickt. Das klappt ganz wunderbar!

Bei meiner Systemplatte habe ich das nicht gemacht, da ich mir davon keinen Effekt verspreche, da ja kontinuierlich logfiles geschrieben werden.

MfG

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

schau Dir mal app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools an. 

Das könnte eigentlich auch in Frage kommen

----------

